# Moving To Ras Al Khaimah



## Dusty (Aug 31, 2008)

I've received a decent job offer from company in Ras Al Khaimah but have been struggling to find any renting opportunities listed on the internet. I'd be grateful if anyone could provide any info or views on living in RAK and provide info on letting agents or contacts so I can make some formal enquiries. I'm looking for a 2-bed apartment in decent area (have budget of around 100k - 150k per annum)
Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dusty said:


> I've received a decent job offer from company in Ras Al Khaimah but have been struggling to find any renting opportunities listed on the internet. I'd be grateful if anyone could provide any info or views on living in RAK and provide info on letting agents or contacts so I can make some formal enquiries. I'm looking for a 2-bed apartment in decent area (have budget of around 100k - 150k per annum)
> Many Thanks in advance.



Hi Dusty and welcome to the forum.
There isnt a lot available in RAK, but 1 area I would suggest looking in is Al Hamra village.
It is about 15 mins out of RAK city centre, not to far from AJman either.

It is a new development, and a lot of expats live there. There are apartments and villas available (plus beach, pool, cafes, supermarkets etc). You should get a decent apartment for that amount.
Here is the link

~:~ Ras Al Khaimah Al Hamra Village ~:~


----------



## Dusty (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Sgilli3, much appreciated


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

*Rent in RAK*

Sorry to disagree, I can see perhaps 10 from my town house, in the Al Hamra Village Golf Apartments blocks A/H.

I bought a town house recently, and was renting from a owner for almost one year.

Al Hamra properties, the developer rents out, as does a company called Sultan, also Better Homes in Dubai.

The only caution I would add is there is a shortage of electricity so any property that has no connection, might not have for perhaps 6 mths.

If you do a search on Al Hamra Village you will see plenty for rent. The new Marina apartments are now on line.

Good hunting.

glf


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> Sorry to disagree, I can see perhaps 10 from my town house, in the Al Hamra Village Golf Apartments blocks A/H.
> 
> I bought a town house recently, and was renting from a owner for almost one year.
> 
> ...


mmmm. - disagree with what?
I gave the link for Al Hamra and said that is where you will find places to rent...there is plenty in Al Hamra...just not a lot in RAK itself ;-)


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually there is several in RAK, the villas just off the creek, by the Hilton beach club, friend had a selection of 3 to select from.

The Granada compounds are good, but go very quickly.

If you are already in UAE, drive up, and visit AlHamra.

glf


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

*Moving to Ras Al Khaimah*



Dusty said:


> I've received a decent job offer from company in Ras Al Khaimah but have been struggling to find any renting opportunities listed on the internet. I'd be grateful if anyone could provide any info or views on living in RAK and provide info on letting agents or contacts so I can make some formal enquiries. I'm looking for a 2-bed apartment in decent area (have budget of around 100k - 150k per annum)
> Many Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I have a triple storey townhouse for rent available in Ras Al Khaimah in the Al Hamra Village Golf Resort. Let me know if you interested.

Carlos


----------



## Dusty (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Carlos
Can you give me indication of annual rent please.
Thanks
Graham



carlos carlos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a triple storey townhouse for rent available in Ras Al Khaimah in the Al Hamra Village Golf Resort. Let me know if you interested.
> 
> Carlos


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

*Townhouse available for rent in Ras Al Khaimah*



Dusty said:


> Hi Carlos
> Can you give me indication of annual rent please.
> Thanks
> Graham


Hi Graham,

Our fully furnished townhouse is on the golf course and lagoon, it has 1 master bedroom ensuite plus 2 bedrooms, 1 study and a maids quarter, spacious open plan kitchen, dining and lounge, front and back garden, and a covered parking space. Expected annual rental of AED 180,000. 
When are you considering moving to Ras Al Khaimah and when do you require the accommodation? 

Hear from you soon.

Carlos


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

*180K, quite high*

I have a 3 bed town house in the same development, but without the roof terrance, and thus the maids room.

I have Electricity. as well as Internet.

There is an alcohol shop, almost on site.


Have you seen the new mall, this is making a very very soft opening over the next three months. Their web site is a total mess, with no indication of which units will be in there.

Also the Alhamra devopments web site, and general PR machine is a waste of space.

I love the area, and really like the development, even if the entire exercise is shambolic.

Back to the point raised: I would have said that 180, is expensive, but then the views add a premium.

I have no great views, but would have expected a furnished rental, of 150k.

Any more input on the subject would be welcome.

Gulf







carlos carlos said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Our fully furnished townhouse is on the golf course and lagoon, it has 1 master bedroom ensuite plus 2 bedrooms, 1 study and a maids quarter, spacious open plan kitchen, dining and lounge, front and back garden, and a covered parking space. Expected annual rental of AED 180,000.
> When are you considering moving to Ras Al Khaimah and when do you require the accommodation?
> ...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Dusty , I know the area quite well, renting in RAK is much easier than Dubai just make sure your landlord freezes ur rent for 3 yrs cos in coming yrs they seemed to have been ripping off ppl. Hilton area is good and the area known as Khuzam have good residences and western presence.


----------



## celticguy (Oct 16, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Hey Dusty , I know the area quite well, renting in RAK is much easier than Dubai just make sure your landlord freezes ur rent for 3 yrs cos in coming yrs they seemed to have been ripping off ppl. Hilton area is good and the area known as Khuzam have good residences and western presence.


RAK is getting more expensive though. I'm leaving my 2 bedroom villa in Khuzam (about 10 minutes from Manar Mall) in January. It's 40000AED a year right now, but I imagine the landlord will up it to 50-60000 if he thinks he can get away with it.

I'm heading back to the UK, since my employer is driving the company into the ground and I don't want to end up jobless.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

My suggestion is as follows:

1) If your new employer is in RAKIA or Al Jazera Al hamra Area then Al Hamra Village is the best area to live. Try to go there and negotiate the rentals.

2) If your new employer is in RAK City then , Cornish Road is the suitable area , visit there , there are 5-6 buildings you will find Estate Agents in each building.

In RAK apartments are rare as RAK does not have many buildings. [In almost all new constructions electricity connections are not available ]

Your budget is enough for getting a good apartment as well as Villa.






Gulfstreamaviator said:


> I have a 3 bed town house in the same development, but without the roof terrance, and thus the maids room.
> 
> I have Electricity. as well as Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## alhmara investor (Feb 8, 2009)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> Sorry to disagree, I can see perhaps 10 from my town house, in the Al Hamra Village Golf Apartments blocks A/H.
> 
> I bought a town house recently, and was renting from a owner for almost one year.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm a UK resident who bought a 1 bed in royal Breeze (Al Hamra Village) over 2 years ago, and am struggling to make my latest payment, especially with the exchange rate so low against the £.

I'm seriously thinking of selling up, but after talking to some agent have learnt that it is not very easy to sell right now, and that I would not get a very good price (maybe just a little more than I bought it for).

I'm worried about running costs once the unit is handed over, plust the cost of furnishing.

Any advice on what the cost of furnishing a 1 bed unit might be, and what rents I might be able to achieve, plus how easy is it to rent out in Al Hamra would be appreciated. Advice / guidance from those who have experience of living (or live) in RAK will help me make the right decision.

thanks in advance


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Its better to contact any reputed Rental Agency in RAK like premier etc. Because without the help of them you wont be able to draw a contract fulfilling all legal and local requirement.

For a reference, a studio apartment rental is approx AED 40,000 per annum in Al Hamra .

Cost of furnishing is not more than AED 5000/- for average basic appliances including TV / Washing Machine / Microwave oven / Oven / Bed / Table / Chairs / Curtain / Cabinet.







alhmara investor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a UK resident who bought a 1 bed in royal Breeze (Al Hamra Village) over 2 years ago, and am struggling to make my latest payment, especially with the exchange rate so low against the £.
> 
> ...


----------



## alhmara investor (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Sumair.

I guess many of us are in the same boat - having difficulty making payments, and unable to get out at a profit. The only consolation (I hope) might be given that the RAK property market had not really reached anything like Dubai's massively inflated prices, and the supply isn't excessive yet, the downside might be limited and recovery might be sooner than other places......

I hear that RAK is doing well in attracting foreign companies and investments, I just hope that there is a good rental market at the time of handover of Royal Breeze building 3


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

excellent choice. this is one of my favorite areas and still quite undervalued if you think about it. the correction should not affect it as much as dubai city. some very new developments in the making despite the recession....look for slow and steady gains.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 11, 2009)

I am taking over a 2 bedroom Marine Apartment with large terraces and uninterrupted views across the Marina. I do not want to rent it through Al Hamra, any suggestions with regards to local real estate agents who have a good reputation? Has anyone used Premium Real Estate in RAK? Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

They are good , Patricia is the owner, you can check with her. Good reputation and access to Al hamra.







Delphine said:


> I am taking over a 2 bedroom Marine Apartment with large terraces and uninterrupted views across the Marina. I do not want to rent it through Al Hamra, any suggestions with regards to local real estate agents who have a good reputation? Has anyone used Premium Real Estate in RAK? Thanks for any comments.


----------



## elisoto75 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Rent in Ras Al Khaimah*

I'm looking for rent an apartment o villa in RAK. Please if you know some information for contact with owners let me know.
Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Anybody wishing to help elisoto75 with their query, please contact them directly using the private messaging function, as this thread is to be closed to avoid more unsolicited adverts. 

elisoto75, your private messaging function will be activated once you reach 5 posts, sorry about that but is to prevent that newly registered users send spam to other forum members.

Thank you


----------

